# Remove the Startup folder from the Start menu



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Not a big deal, most of you will surely know this.

To remove the Startup folder(entry) from the *Start->Programs* menu, its not possible to delete the folder itself to getrid of it. The message you'll get when you try to delete is _StartUp is a Windows system folder and is required for Windows to run properly. It cannot be deleted_. Try this -

Right click on the Startup folder and select the Properties. Once in the properties window, check the Hidden property, click on Apply->Ok!

That should remove the Startup folder from the menu!


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Nice tip! 

John


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey that was a nice one!!

Never thought of doing it this way!!

Got some more tips like this? Please post them and share with the rest of us who are not so enlightened as you!!


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

LOL! 

abvavguser,
There are many more people who are not just better, but EXCELLENT. I felt this was not such a good one but glad that you and bassetman liked it. You're welcome

Will do some more research and will be more than glad to share with all of you

Have a great day!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

Hello all

pvc, me being computer illiterate and all, is it a good thing to remove the start-up folder? Is it to clear space on the h.d.?

Thanks ever so much 
T2


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Dear T2,
What you're removing is only the *Shortcut* to the Startup folder. So you'll not have any problems if you remove that from the list! Moreover, you can also restore it later if you want to

So np at all

edit : About the space on HDD, a Shortcut wont occupy much space, so you'll not observe any such change


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

Now all is clear, pvc. Thank you vm (I'm going to have to learn some of these shortcuts!!)

T2


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Personally, I keep the start menu startup folder viewable so I will know if anything is being added to it, in which case I can delete the entry and/or uncheck it in MSCONFIG.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

T2,
You're very welcome


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

Thanks for the tip flavallee - do you make a shortcut to it through Windows explorer and keep that on the desktop?

T2


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Nope. I just leave it viewable in the Start - Programs menu.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Update, incase you want to unhide the Startup entry do this -

Double click on My Computer->View->Folder Options->View. Under Hidden Files select *Show all files*. Click on Apply, Ok!

Now, go to *C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs*. Right click on the Startup folder, click on Properties and uncheck the Hidden box, click on Apply, Ok!

That will unhide the Startup entry!


----------

